# Newest members of the flock



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

Say hello to my little friends, heheheh
They've had a rough start but I believe they're gonna make it. Poor little chirpy things. Anyway, I thought I'd share pics. They love the stuffed animal!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Very cute! What are they?


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

robopetz said:


> Very cute! What are they?


Well, that's a good question. The little striped one is a bantam. It's got feathers on its legs, I'm thinking maybe some sort of Cochin? The black I think might be an austrolorp. And the yellow I have no idea. It's got tannish yellow feathers coming in.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Surprise babies, fun!


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

Lol I know, right! I love chickies.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

How cute! Funny how they like the stuffed animal.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They're adorable! Congratulations on your new cuties.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

robopetz said:


> Very cute! What are they?


They're baby chickens, silly!!!!

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm going with a Red Star, Barred Rock, and Easter Eggers.
If I'm right, do I win a prize?
Good luck with them!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

InnKeeper said:


> They're baby chickens, silly!!!!
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist.


Silly goose! Lolz


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They're baby chickens, yes they are! Horray!


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

You guys are hilarious! I learned something about myself today.....I can not be trusted to go into a feed store when there are tubs of baby fuzzy chirpy things. lol I walked out with two more chicks today. A light brahma and a cuckoo Marans.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you, that's what happen to me when I got my 2nd silkie. I went in to buy feed and saw them. Congrats on the new ones. Chickens that is. Lol jk jk


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

Also thinking Australorp, Bantam Cochin, and yellow one??


----------

